# My PR Journey - Conclusion



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

All,

Thanks to all those amazing people who made this a great place to share knowledge and experience w.r.t the AUS PR Processing.

I received my PR in the month of Oct 2017 and Planning to make a move by May 2018. I will just quickly pen down the things which I did .. doing .. and going to do. 

So, sit back.. enjoy and relax. 

To get a glimpse of the story till now, you can go through my PTE Story given in the below link...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1262225-my-pte-story.html#post12450969

At moment, I am still in India and looking for a job, so the things which I did may not be valid. But still, I thought I will share my preparation and all actions behind the screen. It might help someone.

Before I start, My sincere thanks to nicemathan for all his amazing posts. That was already a great inspiration to me. Even now I read that when I am stuck. [ the 100th time...]


I am not proofreading any of these and request all to ignore the mistakes.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

06 Oct 2017 got my grant and I planned to move by May 2018. I had my sisters wedding and also wanted to have some savings before I make the bold move. But I decided to apply jobs for India, even though many advised me the results will be negative. I applied to hell lots of jobs like you do in Indian. But no luck. 

Do not apply like how you do in India. Here we can apply for 20 jobs in 30 mins.
For AUS, you need 20 mins to apply for 1 job. Write a good covering letter. Tweek your resume according to the JD. Drop a personal note to the recruiter. Add them On Linked in.

So after making the above-said changes, I started getting few calls. When I apply for 10-20 jobs I get 1 or 2 calls. Not bad. But most of the recruiters were reluctant due to 2 months of notice period. For one position they asked me to do an online coding challenge. I cleared it got 100% output, but later the position went on hold.

But I was not back to zero, I had at least written 100's of covering letter. Modified my resume more than 20 times. And got a good understanding of how Aus job market works.

To be continued.....


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

-Finally resigned from the current company. It was never so easy. But just told myself that I have done 1000 hours homework/preparations. So, whatever comes, I am ok to face it.
Managed some loans that will help me to survive for first 4 months. Hope I will get my pf after that, which will fund my project [ Aus migration ] for a while.

-Booked tickets, did not think much went for Air Asia [blore to Melbourne], booked meals and 40 kg luggage [ approx 23k INR]. Thought I need to run this project on a shoestring budget as I need to be on my own till I get a job.

- Booked accommodation via Air BNB for first 15 days. I got a couple of friends in Melbourne but thought not to disturb them.

- Made a list of things to do before I move. Yahhh.. a huge list of 70 action items.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice start.... will be good if you share what kind of coding challenge it was? how was your application treated by recruiters ?? any feedbacks from recruiters??

About to do list... do share here for people here


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> Nice start.... will be good if you share what kind of coding challenge it was? how was your application treated by recruiters ?? any feedbacks from recruiters??
> 
> About to do list... do share here for people here



Coding challenge: They asked to implement inch to feet and lbs to kg conversion function using Fluent interface.[ I have never heard of this, but you can google and see what is a fluent interface. Programming Language we can choose.

https://www.hackerrank.com/ - This was another platform that which they asked me to attempt few coding challenges. You can try both.

Recruiters are in generally friendly, but most of them were reluctant as I had 2 months notice period. They asked me to contact after I resign and when I am ready to join in 4 weeks time.


To do list is more personal, but you can include the below according to your situation:
-List of things to sell. All old things you can sell on OLX.
-List of things to buy. Not commenting more on this as people had already done in the past.
-Book Tickets, Air bnb.
-Vacate the house in blore, change bank address to native place.
-Opened online bank account - NAB.
-Convert postpaid sim to prepaid.
-Disconnect internet and dth.
... this is just a glimpse. You need to create as per your need.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Pretty interesting read with full of reality. Good luck buddy with your job hunt.

Land in AUS and you will secure a job for sure.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Did some interview preparations, watched some videos on youtube - STAR Method.
Spoke to few recruiters and asked them when should I start applying.. and they advised to start by April end. But still, when I saw some good openings, I gave a try. Nothing really happened till Friday.

Friday evening between 3 and 4 got 2 calls.
1. Contract position in Sydney
2. Perm role in Brisbane

I think spoke well. But they were not sure if the employer would wait till may 24th. [ for which I booked my tickets]. Anyways I will get an update my next week. chances are 50-50.

Note: I feel in general we have a tendency to quote low to get the first job. I feel that is a mistake, understand how much you generally get for your role and ask for that. The employer will consider you.. if they need you. Quoting low may backfire. [ Just my opinion... ahhh.. not just this.. most of the things which I told... if people have different styles/strategies give a try.. and trust your instinct and R & D ]


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Did not get a positive response for the 2 jobs mentioned in the previous post. 1 employer rejected my profile and another employer still did not give an update to the recruiter. 
Meanwhile, got a call for a job which I had applied via linked in. They took first-round telephonically and it went well. yeahhh,.. cleared 1 round for the first time for an Aus employer!!

They asked mostly on what I did, and in between, they squeezed in technical questions covering C++, SQL and UNIX [ those are my skills sets].

Got an email yesterday that they were happy with my first round.

Next round is a coding challenge on next Wednesday morning. Started preparations..when I get bored of preparations, I tell myself .. it is still better than PTE read aloud and repeat sentence.. and keep myself motivated.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

@ Malaysian Airport Lounge ... 

Right from the time, I decided to get Aus PR. I have dreamt of blogging from an airport lounge when I fly to Aus... finally, this is the moment. Some updates below :

- On the way to Melbourne.
- No jobs till now. Need to work on it after I settle down.
- It was worth preparing for PTE... Ohh, My god... Those were horrible days. But still worth it.
- If you are doing PR processing, try to get a credit card which got free lounge access. You will have a better experience.

... Will post more updates from Aus. Wishing all good luck. Next flight in next 1 hr.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Wishing you good luck.

Cheers



aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> @ Malaysian Airport Lounge ...
> 
> Right from the time, I decided to get Aus PR. I have dreamt of blogging from an airport lounge when I fly to Aus... finally, this is the moment. Some updates below :
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> @ Malaysian Airport Lounge ...
> 
> Right from the time, I decided to get Aus PR. I have dreamt of blogging from an airport lounge when I fly to Aus... finally, this is the moment. Some updates below :
> 
> ...


All the best!!! Keep on posting


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> @ Malaysian Airport Lounge ...
> 
> Right from the time, I decided to get Aus PR. I have dreamt of blogging from an airport lounge when I fly to Aus... finally, this is the moment. Some updates below :
> 
> ...


Hey Man - Best of luck...people are waiting for your next blog post with real experience!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oneshift said:


> Hey Man - Best of luck...people are waiting for your next blog post with real experience!


Yo dreamer. A very interesting read. It keeps us on our toes when we read this.

Lots of challenges in front of us. Waiting for your update and keep us motivated


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Episode 3 !!!

I reached Melbourne at 8pm. The flight was horrible. They even charged 2 dollars for water. Not even free water in the flight ? I really couldn’t believe it. I don’t suggest anything here. It is upto each one of you. But if you are coming without a job, and without family, then yes you can give a try in air asia.
Carry some Australian dollars with you as Cash, so that you can pay for the water and other snacks. I had pre booked 1 meal. But it is an 8 hours flight, so book 2 at leat. No Entertainment system in the flight, so carry Tab or laptop with movies. 

The emigration clearance is simple. They just scanned my passport, did not asked for visa copy. But in Malaysia they did ask for the visa copy - so please carry one. You need to fill the declaration form properly , do not hide anything. I advise not to bring any meat or dairy products. I had declared basic medicines and they did not ask for prescription when I told them.. It was all just basic medicines.

A friend of mine [ to whom I owe a lot in this entire journey, from the very beginning ], came to pick me up from the airport. We spoke a lot about whether, culture, life in Australia etc. He drove me to my airbnb apartment. It was all nice and clean. Had dinner and slept off…. Yes.. Slept really well.


Got up next day, went to get sim. I was asked to take amaysim as it had good offers to call to India. For 30 dollars you get unlimited calls to 10 countries - India, UK , US and of course Australia plus 5GB data a month - What more you can expect !! 
Note: When you buy a sim I advise you to buy from a local shop than a supermarket because local shop did help me for the activation [ carry you passport and have an aus phone number and address with you].

And here the usual drama begins, I was told it will be active after an hour. Reached home and sim was not working for a long time. And the wifi at my place also was not working. I went to the shop again, but the person whom I dealt with went out and the other staffs were not ready to help me. I would have got irritated with these situations in the past, but sometimes you learn in life that nothing can be done in such situations. All you can do is just wait. I reached home and took help of my flatmate and logged in from his phone and could see that my details were incorrect in the portal and hence my sim was not getting activated. !! I fixed it and made some calls back home. In the evening I just roamed around, beautiful place felt like London [ I have worked there for 2 years ].

Forgot to mention, I had taken Miki card for traveling from the shop where I took the sim card.

There are few Indian hotels in this area, so food will not be an issue at this point of time.

Saturday and Sunday - I decided to meet my friends and not applying for any jobs. Just wanted to relax…


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Episode 4

Saturday my friend had some personal emergencies and had to cancel the plan. I was at home, bored. So took the laptop and applied for few jobs in seek and linkedIn. It takes around 15 - 20 minutes to apply for each position so be selective when you apply and you need to write covering letter for each. Please do not use a single covering letter for all the positions and do not apply anything and everything you see. Ohh !! I still do not have a job so not sure if I can give an advice. But still, I have tried the opposites and failed miserably. Sunday visited another friend. Here the public transport is really good, you have trains, trams, and busses. [ But for people who have been to London, please do not compare with that.]

Monday was like the day 1 of the first test match between India and Australia .. offff a million questions came to my mind.. Will I get a job ? When ? EMIss ?? oohh what not.. The best way to kill off all these was to watch a movie on Netflix and sleep.

Monday morning 9:00 am I got a call on my Aus number. I picked the phone, It was a recruiter [ A job I applied on Saturday], I was on cloud nine. I wanted to start applying for a job today and I am waking up from bed by a call from a recruiter.

He just asked about my previous experience and what I did in each project. You need to be slow when you speak as the recruiter needs to write it down. He set up a video call with me, same day at 3pm.

The video call went fine, similar to what we spoke in the morning. 

Note: Please be aware of the market, the recruiter might ask you the salary expectations. It is good if you can tell a sensible range. Be very professional to the recruiter. Even though you are in a hurry to finish the interview process quickly, things here in Australia is a bit slow, so please be patient.


----------



## Ozzy_tr (Apr 29, 2018)

Good luck mate..great post.wish you luck on ur job hunting


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 4
> 
> Saturday my friend had some personal emergencies and had to cancel the plan. I was at home, bored. So took the laptop and applied for few jobs in seek and linkedIn. It takes around 15 - 20 minutes to apply for each position so be selective when you apply and you need to write covering letter for each. Please do not use a single covering letter for all the positions and do not apply anything and everything you see. Ohh !! I still do not have a job so not sure if I can give an advice. But still, I have tried the opposites and failed miserably. Sunday visited another friend. Here the public transport is really good, you have trains, trams, and busses. [ But for people who have been to London, please do not compare with that.]
> 
> ...




Mate,

You have already swam the ocean it's now just the shore.

Share the good news soon!!!!!


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Episode 5

Tuesday.. 8:59 am got another call from a recruiter and they asked for a face to face same day at 2 pm. This was my first face to face interview in Australia and I was confused how to dress. Many of my friends told in Australia people are very casual and they don’t expect you to be in formals. I suggest, do your own R and D. Understand what kind of industry you work in and how is the culture. 

Did online TFN registration. Took only 15 mins. Simple process.

The meeting with recruiters went well. They don’t ask anything technical... The other stuff, you are always the king. What you did in each project... How you handle stressful situations… blah blah…
They concluded on a position note.

Wednesday .. Ahh... no calls today. But it is was fine. I am still happy with how I started. Just applied for few jobs. Watched movies on Netflix. Walked and explored this area. Got some groceries and started cooking. Eating out is very expensive. I have an Indian hotel nearby, it will cost you between 12 - 15 dollars per meal. The recruiter I met yesterday confirmed the second round of interview with the employer on Thursday 12 pm.

Went for Medicare and bank account activation. Carry your visa and passport. Not a big deal. 
There is no benefit from Centrelink for me at moment. Hence did not register. If you with family and kids you need to check that separately, I am not sure about that.

Thursday - Got the third call from another recruiter. They asked me to be in office for a face to face interview. Since I already have an interview at 12pm, parked this meeting for 4pm.

Interview with the employer did not go as I expected. They told it was a casual discussion and they really asked technical questions and mostly on areas which I never worked. I tried to move the conversation to my stronger area, but they quickly went back to the former. I did not have much hopes after the interview. Still, I motivated myself.

The interview at 4 with the recruiter went well. But they advised me to slow down when I speak.

I need to check out of my Airbnb apartment next week. So found another private room in a sharing house for 550 AUD a month including the bills. Paid 50 dollars advance .. will move in next week.

Friday - Nothing much, applied for few positions. I heard nothing much happens on Friday here as people are already in weekend mode. Got a call in the evening that, I did not clear the second round which I had on Thursday. Ahhh.. first job rejection in Australia. Took that with a pinch of salt. Still, I have 2 in the pipeline. Went to the nearby park, took some fresh air. I have an interview this Tuesday and decided to prepare well for the same. Did some grocery shopping for next few days. Will do some preparations for the next round.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 5
> 
> Tuesday.. 8:59 am got another call from a recruiter and they asked for a face to face same day at 2 pm. This was my first face to face interview in Australia and I was confused how to dress. Many of my friends told in Australia people are very casual and they don’t expect you to be in formals. I suggest, do your own R and D. Understand what kind of industry you work in and how is the culture.
> 
> ...


Awesome you got to the second round! Hope the next one goes better. Either way always something to learn in a new environment I guess. Also good luck with moving to the new place. 

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 5
> 
> Tuesday.. 8:59 am got another call from a recruiter and they asked for a face to face same day at 2 pm. This was my first face to face interview in Australia and I was confused how to dress. Many of my friends told in Australia people are very casual and they don’t expect you to be in formals. I suggest, do your own R and D. Understand what kind of industry you work in and how is the culture.
> 
> ...


Best of luck buddy!
Good writing skills you have.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 5
> 
> Tuesday.. 8:59 am got another call from a recruiter and they asked for a face to face same day at 2 pm. This was my first face to face interview in Australia and I was confused how to dress. Many of my friends told in Australia people are very casual and they don’t expect you to be in formals. I suggest, do your own R and D. Understand what kind of industry you work in and how is the culture.
> 
> ...


All the best!!!


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> @ Malaysian Airport Lounge ...
> 
> Right from the time, I decided to get Aus PR. I have dreamt of blogging from an airport lounge when I fly to Aus... finally, this is the moment. Some updates below :
> 
> ...



all the best. 

which sites you are using to upload resume.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> all the best.
> 
> which sites you are using to upload resume.


LinkedIn is the place for anyone


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> all the best.
> 
> which sites you are using to upload resume.



I use seek and linked in. I got a better response from seek than linked in.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

All the best bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I use seek and linked in. I got a better response from seek than linked in.


Hey Mate,
Any update from your end


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Episode 6

Prepared some time for the upcoming interview. Had a look at the employer's website, understood the key areas they focus on, major clients, market presence etc. Also some glance at very basic technical questions. Reached their office in time. The interview went really well. They asked me mostly situational questions and behavioral questions. I was almost sure that I am in. Felt really happy about myself. After the interview met a friend of mine at CBD and had lunch with her.

Thursday - Shifted my house. I got a private room in a shared house. 550 per month inc of bills.

Friday - Unlike the previous house, no nearby hotels and had to walk 1.5 km for Woolworth and Coles. Took that opportunity to walk every day - need some form of exercise !! Good some basic stuff for the house. You can check K-mart - decent quality and reasonable price. Most of the products got a 1-year warranty. When I was in the supermarket my recruiter called, I took the phone with lots of expectations. But, he informed me that the employer rejected my profile, stating that I am over qualified for this position. Ahhh!! Felt horrible.. as the interview was really good, it was one of the best interviews in my career. Motivated myself… [In this journey you need to do this a lot] and decided to take a break over the weekend.

Saturday - Visited friends place and went for a good drive. Spoke a lot about life in Australia and things like that. You need to check PTV app for public transport [Google may not have information about track maintenance and delays].

Sunday - Went for fly fishing workshop [ got this from the meetups app]. They gave us 3 hrs basic training of fly fishing. Ahh.. never thought it was this hard.. Or there are things to learn. I was surprised to know there is an international competition for fly fishing. 

Monday was a public holiday in Australia. So no updates from the employers. When you are in job hunt mode, you will hate weekends and you really wait for Monday to come[ First time in my life !!! ]. Tuesday also nothing much, looks like people are not back from the long weekend.

Got 3 more calls this week. But all of the waiting for employer feedback. So it is been 3 weeks [ Ahh.. I know there are lots of people who are waiting for 3 months and more]. I have sort of mixed emotion, I am happy about the calls I got and the 2 interviews I attended, but end of the day when you are looking for a job, it is still painful until you crack something. Let us see what is going to happen this week !!

Also, I booked an appointment for Indian license verification at the VIC roads. You can do it over the phone. But I got an appointment for the second week of July. Downloaded the pdf for learners test. Need to spend some time for that as well.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

Episode 7

Got an interview scheduled for Thursday and the customer was a reputed institution. Did not have much hope, as I felt it might be too big to aim at the moment. But prepared well, understood the JD properly. The telephonic interview went well and within 30 minutes they asked me to come for a face to face at their Sydney office. Thought for a moment, if it was worth spending when you are in budget mode, but the confidence which I got after the first round helped me to take risk. Booked tickets to Sydney for next Tuesday and return on the same date. Spoke to people in my segment, understood more about JD and what to prepare. Did good preparations on the weekend as well. 

Flight was on Tuesday morning 6:30am. Got up at 3:00 am.. Ahh no.. actually did not sleep properly the previous night. Booked Uber and went to the airport. Note: I suggest people to stay within 20km radius of the airport, as you might book flights in the odd hours to save money, and public transport may not be available during those hours. Else you might end spending 150 dollars for cab whereas the actual flight fare will be 70 dollars. So, back to the story - slept well in the flight. Reached Sydney. Took OPEL Card and got into the metro. The airport transfer in Sydney is expensive. 17 dollars per side !!!

Had breakfast and met the recruiter, he was very friendly and gave some quick tips. Mainly he asked me to slow down when I speak. After that went for the interview with the employer.

In the first round, they ran through my profile and asked questions about my experience. Second round was a 2 written examinations, a little tricky but manageable. And finally had HR interview. They told, I will get an update in 2 days time. Cool !!!

Went to the Sydney Opera House, just roaming around. It was so beautiful, could see sun set and Sydney bridge standing on top of opera house. I picked my phone, and could see an email notification. I opened and Yes. it was the much awaited email.. employer making me an offer. I screamed on top of my voice and was really excited. Replied to the email and called my father and informed him the good news. He too did not sleep the previous day, he had gone to temple 5am in the morning and did poojas for me. Spoke to mother. Did a video call to my sisters and showed them Sydney opera house and conveyed the great news. Spoke to my best friends who always supported me in this journey. It just took 4.5 weeks for crack the first job.


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

So before I conclude just a recap of things which I liked to emphasis to new aspirants :

Take some time ( not more than 3 weeks ) and figure out if you really wanted to move to Australia.
Sign up with a good consultant, if you feel you can’t do alone. Yes, they change you more, but if you get PR, then you will never worry about those.
Prepare well for PTE. Don’t keep doing the same thing, you will get the same thing in return. Take 2 mock test, give an attempt, see your score. If you need to improve more than 10 points in multiple sections, go for some training and do good preparations. Spare your weekends for 2-3 months. See if you can take leave [ even if it is loss of pay ] and work hard and get 79+ in PTE. That is the biggest hurdle.
Submit all docs on time, and go ahead with the visa application after the invite. Be prepared with the documents in advance.
Start looking for jobs in seek and LinkedIn. See if there are openings matching your profile, if so master what you already know and then and only then something new. Even that should be something related to what you are doing.
Once you get PR, start applying for jobs . This will give you a good understanding on the job market, salary range, city you need to move etc.
Once you arrange for ( living cost in Aus + any other commitments in India ) * 6 i.e capital required to survive 6 months and then traveling and initial expense, only then move to Aus. 
Move to the city where you have maximum probability of getting job [ you will understand this which you apply for jobs seek after getting PR ]
Understand the daily rate and perm rate for your level of experience.
Take 10 mins to understand the JD, and 15 mins to tailor your CV for each job application.
Get the recruiter's name from the JD and add him on Linkedin. I don’t see any benefit in calling them, if they need you they will contact you. Also do not follow up too much.
Sometimes, you need to downplay to fit into junior level roles, so try to place yourself accordingly. 
Apply for 10-15 good jobs a day, and have faith and patience.
If you are not getting any calls after 2 months, then you can start looking for part-times jobs.
Be part of FB communities and network.
Try to relax and enjoy the journey. Don’t put yourself into very stressful situations. Visit some places, meet people, participate in volunteering activities. Go for a good dinner. All these will help you to relax and stay calm in this process and speak to positive people and stay away for anything that demotivates you.

All the best and hope this is of some help….


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your journey, I can't imagine the euphoria when you read that email 🙂


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 7
> 
> Got an interview scheduled for Thursday and the customer was a reputed institution. Did not have much hope, as I felt it might be too big to aim at the moment. But prepared well, understood the JD properly. The telephonic interview went well and within 30 minutes they asked me to come for a face to face at their Sydney office. Thought for a moment, if it was worth spending when you are in budget mode, but the confidence which I got after the first round helped me to take risk. Booked tickets to Sydney for next Tuesday and return on the same date. Spoke to people in my segment, understood more about JD and what to prepare. Did good preparations on the weekend as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate, Congratulations and All the very best... now you will be moving to Sydney... Hope to see you soon in Sydney


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Many congratulations sir!
Hope we can follow your steps.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Congratulations bro...good write up.

Good luck.


----------



## internationalcanuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations!

Hope your new life in Australia is going well!
Sydney is a beautiful city!



aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> Episode 7
> 
> Got an interview scheduled for Thursday and the customer was a reputed institution. Did not have much hope, as I felt it might be too big to aim at the moment. But prepared well, understood the JD properly. The telephonic interview went well and within 30 minutes they asked me to come for a face to face at their Sydney office. Thought for a moment, if it was worth spending when you are in budget mode, but the confidence which I got after the first round helped me to take risk. Booked tickets to Sydney for next Tuesday and return on the same date. Spoke to people in my segment, understood more about JD and what to prepare. Did good preparations on the weekend as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## av632 (Jul 10, 2019)

Very nice and informative post. Thanks a lot. Please do let us know your job experience in Australia.


----------

